# Megs Ultimate Polish or Autoglym SRP for fine swirls



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

With the weather looking good for next weekend i'm hoping to address some fine swirl marks on mainly on my bonnet and wings. 

These are only visible in direct sunlight

I have both Megs Ultimate Polish and Autoglym SRP in my possession, what would be best used when applied by hand to remove these?

Thanks in advance

Edit - meant to say its an Audi A3 (2006)


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

SRP will hide them, UP will remove them but it's almost impossible to get rid of them with by hand.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd say the meguiars ultimate polish, it'll help remove the swirls rather than fill them which the SRP will do


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Megs will be best to remove them but Srp might hide them better. Hardwork removing swirls by hand but can be done. Might be easier way if you post a pic or two then people can see what challenge is.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for the guidance, I'm not looking for perfection as its my daily that does 300+ miles a week but a subtle improvement would be nice. 

Will try and get a pic up tomorrow if the sun is shining. 

Thanks


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

The Meguiars Ultimate Polish is great stuff and ads an extra gloss to the paintwork which is ideal for applying a wax on top.
I have used both and prefer the Meguiars


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Using both by hand will be nearly impossible to remove the swirls. If you are doing 300 miles a week then I wouldn't even bother to try and remove them by hand, especially as you say they aren't that bad. If it were me, I'd go down the mask and protect route. Out of the two you've mentioned I'd choose SRP + a Wax. SRP is practically fool proof and delivers every time. I find it a lot easier to work with then Ultimate polish, especially when the sun is out and the panels are warm


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Or even SRP to fill them and buy a small bottle of EGP for £7/8 to go on top after the SRP to gloss and protect. You get an easy 3 months + protection, maybe nearer to 6 months as we are coming into Spring ?

Its cheap and fairly quick to do and is, imo, a much underrated combo capable of working wonders on everyday cars, is SRP + EGP.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you all for your input, I had a look and I actually have some egp in the AG kit I was given for Christmas so I will give this a go alongside SRP and maybe think about getting a da later on in the year. 

Can I use sonax bsd on top of ecp? 

Thanks 



Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

SRP if your doing it by hand 

Megs UP if you are doing it by machine


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Cuffy said:


> Thank you all for your input, I had a look and I actually have some egp in the AG kit I was given for Christmas so I will give this a go alongside SRP and maybe think about getting a da later on in the year.
> 
> Can I use sonax bsd on top of ecp?
> 
> ...


EGP is a tough sealant. Once it has been applied and dried as per the instructions, you can put pretty much anything on top of it.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> EGP is a tough sealant. Once it has been applied and dried as per the instructions, you can put pretty much anything on top of it.


Brilliant thanks, looking forward to having a go at the weekend

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Here are the swirls

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/mpcuthbert/DSC_0494_zpsiimrrjps.jpg

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

would benefit from a correction


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Your not wrong, maybe I will pluck up the courage to use a da, I just want to see if I could mask it by hand in the interim. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

